# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Implementos Agrícolas y Maquinaria Agrícola el Iqueño.

## jcaico

*IMPLEMENTOS AGRÍCOLAS EL IQUEÑO*  www.implementosagricolasfsi.com  *FABRICACIÓN & SERVICIOS EL IQUEÑO SAC*, empresa peruana que nace como respuesta a la necesidad de todos los agricultores del país en la fabricación y reparación de implementos y maquinarias Agrícolas, con más de 30 años de experiencia. Desarrolla, innova y fabrica repuestos, implementos y maquinaria agrícola. Integrado por un experimentado grupo de trabajo y la alta tecnología que requiere la fabricación de nuestros productos. 
Nos dedicamos a la:       *Fabricación y Mantenimiento de Máquinas e Implementos Agrícolas* 
· Desgranadora de Maíz (14 Tn/hr).
. Lampones agrícolas
. Abonadora con sistema hidráulico.
. Abonadora con sistema, caja reductora.
· Cosechadora de papas /camotes (Reforzada).
. Cosechadora de jengibre (kion).
. Desbrozadora para la hoja de la papa.(con martillos o cadenas)
· Picadoras de chala.
. Encamadoras integrales (Formador de cama).
· Borderos agrícolas.
· Carreta agrícola con sistema suspensión Tandem (2tn)
· Carreta agrícola con sistema de muelles (6tn)
· Pulverizador tractorizado de arrastre 2000, 3000 Lts.
· Subsoladores de 1,2 y3 brazos.
· Trituradora de broza.
· Triturador y pulverizador de casca de coco seco y Musgo. 
· Hoyadora( Barrenadora) para cercos y plantaciones.
· Cultivadora de brazos rígidos con punta cincel de 14”
· Surcadora regulable de 2 y 3 brazos rígidos.
· Molinos de martillos para granos.
. Cardanes agrícolas con protección, importados.
· Accesorios y repuestos de nuestros equipos y otros.  *Mantenimiento* 
· Mantenimiento, reparación y modificaciones de máquinas e implementos agrícolas como:   Arados de vertederas reversibles.Arados de discos.Gradas (rastras) de discos.Subsoladores.Sembradoras.Pulverizadores de arrastre.Atomizadores.Cisternas.Cultivadoras, entre otros. 
· Recuperación y mantenimiento con soldadura.
· Diseño y fabricación de elementos especiales (accesorios ,componentes para máquinas e implementos agrícolas).
· Mecanizado de Piezas en torno, fresadora, taladro, cepillo.
· Servicio de prensa hidráulica, rolado, corte de planchas de fierro y acero con oxicorte  *Ubiquenos: * *Planta: Jr. Augusto B. Leguia Nº 523. (Ex- Av. Progreso)* *Imperial – Cañete – Lima - Perú.*  *Teléf:* (01) 5897132
Cel1*:*  958840599
Cel2*:* 990433917
Cel3*:* 994364681   *E-mail:* ventas@implementosagricolasfsi.com   *E-mail:*josecaicoron@gmail.com   Facebook:  www.facebook.com/implementos.agricolas.FSI/  @implementos.agricolas.FSI  WEB:  www.implementosagricolasfsi.com  Cosechadora.jpg  Pulverizador de arrastre 3000 lts.jpg  Temas similares: Maquinaria Agrícola Servicios Agricolas el Iqueño Tractores ,Maquinaria Agrícola, Maquinaria Pesada,Orugas , Retroexcavadoras,etc. - Preparación de suelos,construccion de reservorios ,habilitación de caminos,etc Implementos Agricolas - FSI SAC Implementos Agricolas - F.S.I SAC

----------

